

Ask HN: How should I set up an online script review service? - Artifex

Hey HN, I'm hoping someone out there will be willing to guide me in the right direction.<p>I'm gearing up to launch a new screenwriting-related website soon. I'll be publishing many articles, but I will also be setting up a script review service, where I ask readers to upload their own scripts, attach their e-mail and pay with paypal. I'll then read and review their scripts, e-mailing their review back to them upon completion.<p>So my question to you is this: What's the best way to accomplish this? (This being: fill out a user form, upload a file, send all the information to my e-mail, and have them pay). Are there any services out there that could handle the backend?<p>I'm brand new to this kind of commerce stuff, so I'd be very grateful for any advice you could give. Thanks much.
======
ScottWhigham
I can't help except to maybe suggest you change the title. I clicked the link
thinking you had a javascript, etc code review idea :) I suspect others did as
well.

~~~
Artifex
Ah, yes, the density of programmers on HN... Sorry for the confusion.

------
Artifex
If anyone is interested, I found a service that fits my needs at Wufoo.com.
Gravity Forms for Wordpress almost won out (and probably will eventually, once
they get their paypal solution up and running).

